# Loving Hong Kong



## kathinhk

I have been living in Hong Kong for 20 years now with my husband and two children. We love it here! Over the time we have lived here, we have learned how to get all sorts of stuff (edible goodies and other things) how to get around Hong Kong,by public transportation and by car, and what makes a great day out. So, if you need any help, just ask. For example, did you know that you can even get Mary Kay cosmetics delivered to your door? What about extreme food allergies - where to find safe foods??? Where to get a great suit ...or how to survive Hong Kong schools when your child needs extra help?? Here to help...why not pick my brain!!:confused2:


----------



## crymdoc

Greetings...

I'm a professor in the US and have researched opportunities to teach abroad. Hong Kong is one of my preferred regions as my family has a strong affinity for diverse cultures, in particular, Asian.

I've actually applied to several universities in Hong Kong so for now I play the waiting game, but it's nice to hear from persons who are resident experts....

Best....


----------



## JWilliamson

Wow 20 years in Asia so you speak the local language by now?


----------



## kusbus

*Hi there!*

Thanks for your generosity, wow, such a lot of knowledge if you've been in HK for 20 years. I'm coming alone to HK as a middle-aged woman (sounds sooo sad....believe me I'm not) and I'm wondering about the best markets, and getting around in Kowloon. I've been told that I may be given a car to drive, which is daunting as I'm not even there yet! The best supermarkets...the best tailors...is it easy to get things made for someone who isn't a size 0?...the best expat clubs....literary pursuits....artistic pursuits....dance classes that are aimed at beginners who aren't at peak fitness....oh, I'm determined to enjoy myself in Hk. I just need a few pointers....thanks in advance!





kathinhk said:


> I have been living in Hong Kong for 20 years now with my husband and two children. We love it here! Over the time we have lived here, we have learned how to get all sorts of stuff (edible goodies and other things) how to get around Hong Kong,by public transportation and by car, and what makes a great day out. So, if you need any help, just ask. For example, did you know that you can even get Mary Kay cosmetics delivered to your door? What about extreme food allergies - where to find safe foods??? Where to get a great suit ...or how to survive Hong Kong schools when your child needs extra help?? Here to help...why not pick my brain!!:confused2:


----------



## dunmovin

kusbus said:


> Thanks for your generosity, wow, such a lot of knowledge if you've been in HK for 20 years. I'm coming alone to HK as a middle-aged woman (sounds sooo sad....believe me I'm not) and I'm wondering about the best markets, and getting around in Kowloon. I've been told that I may be given a car to drive, which is daunting as I'm not even there yet! The best supermarkets...the best tailors...is it easy to get things made for someone who isn't a size 0?...the best expat clubs....literary pursuits....artistic pursuits....dance classes that are aimed at beginners who aren't at peak fitness....oh, I'm determined to enjoy myself in Hk. I just need a few pointers....thanks in advance!


up until 4years ago we lived in HK (13 good years)....one of the best clubs is the USRC in Kowloon(here's their website http://www.usrc.org.hk/index.php),literary,dance, diving, tennis, squash and art are covered there Good tailors and dresser makers can be found in TST East, Marks & Spencer, Next etc all have outlets in HK

Supermarkets: there are two mainstream chains ..park'nshop and wellcome which will cover most (western) needs , but for specialties try 360, Olivers deli, or Great(a division of Park'n shop)

By the way, you don't even have to go to supermarket.... most have a free online order/delivery service.

Driving in HK, unless you have nerves of steel, I would suggest you stick to taxis(plenty of them and cheap) or the MTR ( Underground...faster and cheaper).... until you feel the need to drive. (after the 1st time, take the car home, park it, go to the nearest bar,order a large alcoholic drink, wait until you stop shaking, drink it and go home. DO NOT have a late night cheese sandwich as it will prompt memories of the day....usually about 4:00 am, which will slowly fade as your confidence grows......

You will enjoy Hong Kong, it is a strong, vibrant place, safer than London, an infrastucture better than most capital cities, no language barrier as English is widely spoken (with the possible exception of minibus drivers, who speak cantonese or neanderthal..... sometimes cantonese is a challenge for them)


----------



## kathinhk

kusbus said:


> Thanks for your generosity, wow, such a lot of knowledge if you've been in HK for 20 years. I'm coming alone to HK as a middle-aged woman (sounds sooo sad....believe me I'm not) and I'm wondering about the best markets, and getting around in Kowloon. I've been told that I may be given a car to drive, which is daunting as I'm not even there yet! The best supermarkets...the best tailors...is it easy to get things made for someone who isn't a size 0?...the best expat clubs....literary pursuits....artistic pursuits....dance classes that are aimed at beginners who aren't at peak fitness....oh, I'm determined to enjoy myself in Hk. I just need a few pointers....thanks in advance!


Looks like most of your questions have been answered by someone else. Great! Driving in HK is not quite as scary as all that. I drive from Lantau (where we live) into Central District, around the New Territories and Kowloon (although I don't much like driving around Kowloon) The roads are really well signposted and not as congested as cities in Europe. But, you may want to get to know HK a bit before attempting to drive. Pacific Custom Tailors is the best in HK. But for women it is best to try Marks and Spencer first. some of my friends travel over to China to see tailors, much cheaper but bit of a hassle. Not all HK people are "stick-like"in shape.. so you can get 'normal' sized clothing. Check out The DollarSaver website or magazine.... everything you need to know about the expat scene.


----------



## Vlad

Is it easy to get into good HK Uni as a teacher or to run a short course ? ? Im PHD in Economics, but working in IB. so sometimes want to run a small course on Equity mkts.


----------



## bunanson

Good to hear someone with such a good knowledgable experience in HK.

I am going to visit hk for 2 wks in October. I want to know how people gets online in HK. Yes, I have wifi in my hotel. I am asking for cellphone connection, short term, in hongkong, which carrier, terms, cost? In US, I have sprint, that allows me to get online when wifi is unavailable. I will then be in China for another 2 wks. Not sure there is wifi in china hotel.

Is there any forum that hk/china people frequent? Chinese language is fine. I use google to read and write in chinese.

Thanks,

bun


----------



## dunmovin

bunanson said:


> Good to hear someone with such a good knowledgable experience in HK.
> 
> I am going to visit hk for 2 wks in October. I want to know how people gets online in HK. Yes, I have wifi in my hotel. I am asking for cellphone connection, short term, in hongkong, which carrier, terms, cost? In US, I have sprint, that allows me to get online when wifi is unavailable. I will then be in China for another 2 wks. Not sure there is wifi in china hotel.
> 
> Is there any forum that hk/china people frequent? Chinese language is fine. I use google to read and write in chinese.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> bun


you will find internet access restricted and monitored on mainland China, so follow the advice of "never put anything on an e-mail, that you wouldn't write on a postcard"


Access in HK is widespread. Just about every cafe/bar/restaurant/hotel.... everywhere has wifi

Where are you in China?, Shangila Hotels have limited wifi,Shenzen or Guangjhou I would suggest a mobile dongle (pay as you go type)


----------



## bunanson

dunmovin said:


> ...Where are you in China?, Shangila Hotels have limited wifi,Shenzen or Guangjhou I would suggest a mobile dongle (pay as you go type)


I will be in hk 7 days, shenzhen 1 day, and "middle mountain" 7 days and Guangzhou 7 days. pay as you go is exactly what I have in mind. Any more info? which company, cost, and term?

TIA,

bun


----------



## dunmovin

bunanson said:


> I will be in hk 7 days, shenzhen 1 day, and "middle mountain" 7 days and Guangzhou 7 days. pay as you go is exactly what I have in mind. Any more info? which company, cost, and term?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> bun


I would wait until you are on the mainland to get one, otherwise you might incur roaming charges.Too many companies and thing will have changed since I left, to give a reasonable answer to that.

sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## nancy10

kathinhk said:


> I have been living in Hong Kong for 20 years now with my husband and two children. We love it here! Over the time we have lived here, we have learned how to get all sorts of stuff (edible goodies and other things) how to get around Hong Kong,by public transportation and by car, and what makes a great day out. So, if you need any help, just ask. For example, did you know that you can even get Mary Kay cosmetics delivered to your door? What about extreme food allergies - where to find safe foods??? Where to get a great suit ...or how to survive Hong Kong schools when your child needs extra help?? Here to help...why not pick my brain!!:confused2:


Hi

we are about to relocate to hong kong from singapore, with two small boys aged 1 and 4. Can you tell me abything about the international school process, i believe they are all hideously over prescribed. where do i start looking for a school place?

Thanks Nancy10


----------



## kathinhk

nancy10 said:


> Hi
> 
> we are about to relocate to hong kong from singapore, with two small boys aged 1 and 4. Can you tell me abything about the international school process, i believe they are all hideously over prescribed. where do i start looking for a school place?
> 
> Thanks Nancy10


Yes, you are right. International schools are full up, with waiting lists. If you can get into an International Kindergarten that is part of the Primary and sometimes even Secondary school, then you won't have any trouble keeping your children in the same school for as long as you want to stay in HK. I know that Lantau International School has Kindergarten and Primary and I think Discovery College ( or maybe Discovery Bay Primary) includes Primary and Secondary. EFS schools do have places and you are at an advantage having very young children... you can afford to be on a waiting list for a while. You are asking the wrong person really, we homeschool our kids and I tutor special needs children from home... so not too keen on the HK school system as a whole.


----------



## SteffieC

Can you recommend a few great Restaurants in HK island or Kowloon?


----------



## JWilliamson

What Kind of food are you looking for? Italian, Mexican, Indian, Chinese?


----------



## AVEN

kathinhk said:


> I have been living in Hong Kong for 20 years now with my husband and two children. We love it here! Over the time we have lived here, we have learned how to get all sorts of stuff (edible goodies and other things) how to get around Hong Kong,by public transportation and by car, and what makes a great day out. So, if you need any help, just ask. For example, did you know that you can even get Mary Kay cosmetics delivered to your door? What about extreme food allergies - where to find safe foods??? Where to get a great suit ...or how to survive Hong Kong schools when your child needs extra help?? Here to help...why not pick my brain!!:confused2:


Seeing your post has made my day! Due to a change in flight plans my husband and I will be having a two day lay over in Hong Kong. We have never visited before and so have a few questions that you may be able to help us with.
The best location to stay at to see the most in such a short time and to also be able to shop!! What are the "best" things to shop for in Hong Kong? Any information you think we should have on, hotels, dining, shopping, tourist attractions would be most welcome.


----------



## kathinhk

AVEN said:


> Seeing your post has made my day! Due to a change in flight plans my husband and I will be having a two day lay over in Hong Kong. We have never visited before and so have a few questions that you may be able to help us with.
> The best location to stay at to see the most in such a short time and to also be able to shop!! What are the "best" things to shop for in Hong Kong? Any information you think we should have on, hotels, dining, shopping, tourist attractions would be most welcome.


Hope you enjoy your two day stopover. Hotels on Hong Kong Island are not cheap but are very clean and comfortable and it's easy to get around the rest of HK from there. If you get a clear day, go up the Peak, using the Peak Tram and take a ride on the cable car that runs between Tung Chung and Ngong Ping. Go to Nathan Road for shopping (Chinese goods), The Ladies market (YauMaTei) for cheap Knick-knacks and Pacific Place for designer products. If you fancy a trip near the sea-side, check out Stanley, nice views, great market. Basically, you don't have enough time to really see HK. Why not come back??


----------



## AVEN

Thank you so much for your response. Why not come back? That is exactly what I have said to my husband! If we enjoy the visit we then would love to make it our destination vacation another time as we understand we will not be able to do or see too much this coming visit.
I have looked at so many hotels and reviews and last evening was thinking of booking the Hotel ICON in Kowloon, if we chose that hotel would we have easy access to the Island? it had such favourable reviews!
Again, many thanks.


----------



## kathinhk

Looks like a nice hotel. Yes.. you are only 30 mins by public transport to all of the major shopping and city sights. Taxis are cheap here and the MTR railway system absolutely superb! Your concierge will be able to point you in the right direction for everything. Have a lovely stay.


----------



## AVEN

Hi!
Glad that you agree that the hotel looks good and that we can get around within 30 mins. or so!

I would have liked to have sent you a private message but not at all sure how, LOL

We are also expats originally from the UK.......

Again, a pleasure to have found your post and for your responses, Christine


----------



## kathinhk

AVEN said:


> Hi!
> Glad that you agree that the hotel looks good and that we can get around within 30 mins. or so!
> 
> I would have liked to have sent you a private message but not at all sure how, LOL
> 
> We are also expats originally from the UK.......
> 
> Again, a pleasure to have found your post and for your responses, Christine


You are really welcome. Don't like to put too many personal details on these forums.
Sorry. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## AVEN

kathinhk said:


> You are really welcome. Don't like to put too many personal details on these forums.
> Sorry. Enjoy your stay here.


I totally understand, thank you for your information and I will let you know after we have been in Hong Kong our feelings about it. This will not be until after the end of November!


----------



## Scottish_Girl

Hi Kahinhk, I was really pleased to come across your post. As my username suggests I'm Scottish and will be relocating to Hong Kong early next year. My husband has been offered a job there and we decided it was too good an opportunity to turn down. I'm sure I will have a lot of questions closer to the time. All we know at this stage is we are will be living in Gold Coast. I work in HR here and am hoping to get a job when we're out.


----------



## kathinhk

Hi. Glad to hear you'll be joining us!! Gold Coast is lovely.. right by the sea....lovely views and super shopping centre and club. It is rather warmer here than Scotland ... so pack your shorts! Unless, of course, you arrive January/February when it can get quite chilly. Have a safe flight!


----------



## dunmovin

Scottish_Girl said:


> Hi Kahinhk, I was really pleased to come across your post. As my username suggests I'm Scottish and will be relocating to Hong Kong early next year. My husband has been offered a job there and we decided it was too good an opportunity to turn down. I'm sure I will have a lot of questions closer to the time. All we know at this stage is we are will be living in Gold Coast. I work in HR here and am hoping to get a job when we're out.


Like you. I'm Scottish. We left for HK in 1995, intending to stay until the handover in '97, but stayed until 2008. Finding work will be difficult, but I suggest you send your C.V. to as many companies and agencies as you can find(Glasgow, London, New York and Hong Kong) and a good idea is to get your husband's company to be "on the look out" for suitable placements for you.

Goodluck to you and enjoy.


----------



## dmist

have you had any experience of dance classes? I am looking to go to get out of the house at nights and meet new people 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scottish_Girl

Hi

Kathinhk, I'm not sure if this thread is still active, but I wondered if I could pick your brains! We arrived in Hong Kong at the beginning of the week and are settling in well. We are in temporary accommodation just now and have hopefully found a permanent place. 

My question is regarding furniture, it looks like our choice is an unfurnished apartment, and I wondered if you knew of any places to find reasonably priced furniture? We will be going to ikea, but it was just in case you knew if any other hidden gems!

Hope you're well

Fiona


----------



## kathinhk

Hi. I usually go to Ikea..... but Tequila Kola is great too. (Bit more expensive though)


----------



## angela1988

I want to rent an appartment . Can you please tell me at what cost may I get it, and how much security deposit will be involved in it?


----------



## Supernoodles

Wow, love hearing positive views on HK from expats, it is easy to only notice the moaning that often goes on. 20 years is impressive too.


----------



## Sosorio

Dear Kath,

I have been considering to move to Hong Kong, as there are lots of industry and I am an Industrial Designer, no need to say that this sector is struggling in Europe nowadays. Anyway, I have a lot of questions about Hong Kong and would love if you shared your experience and knowledge with me.

Here are some of them:

- My boyfriend got an offer for an internship in Marketing and he is going to get paid only 12K per month, we have done a little research and know that it is really tight, but do you believe that it is reasonable or at least doable if he rents a room in a shared flat away from the city centre?

- I am also trying to find out if there are reasonable job opportunities from non-chinese people in Hong Kong, how difficult would be to find a job in industrial design, do you have any idea?

- Would you advice me to move and search for a job locally or try to get one from applying through the internet (this seems to me like a long shot, but going with no job perspectives is also a risk)?

- Which are the best ways to get a job (through a recruiter agency or applying directly to the companies)? If you could give a quick run-through on how the employment market works there I would highly appreciate it.

- About cultural shock, we have been told by many that this is a real issue and many can't deal with the pressure from work while still trying to adapt to the weather and culture, can you share your experience with me? I have been wondering that people who may tell me that may not be flexible or open-minded the enough to embrace this kind of challenge, as getting to know a new culture is part of what is making us so excited with this idea.

Thank you in advance for your availability and I am sorry for all this questions.

Kindest regards,
Susana


----------



## silviofisher

Don't trust online order and delivery service of supermarkets. they always give u stuff that are almost out of date! it's not how its supposed to work. there are always one or two supermarkets near by, Wellcome, ParknShop (International and Taste) and even Citysuper depends on where you live! or if you wanna have even fresher products then go to the local markets but it could be pretty disgusting if you are not used to having live fish flapping its tail in your face and frogs jumping on your feet!


----------

